

Show HN: Unicode Fonts for iOS/Web - Zaheer
http://www.sprezzkeyboard.com/

======
Zaheer
Hey All, I built the website for my app this past weekend to unleash unicode
'fonts' for the web! Hope you all enjoy and нαρρу нσℓι∂αуѕ!

A couple variations you can copy/paste almost anywhere:

🅜̇🅔̇🅡̇🅡̇🅨̇ ⠀⠀🅒̇🅗̇🅡̇🅘̇🅢̇🅣̇🅜̇🅐̇🅢̇

M҉e҉r҉r҉y҉⠀⠀C҉h҉r҉i҉s҉t҉m҉a҉s҉

------
TaqPolymerase
Tried to rate the iOS app to get more keyboards but it keeps crashing :( cool
though!

~~~
Zaheer
There's an edge case that's triggering crash we're aware of. Submitted an
update to Apple with fix but unfortunately iTunes Connect went on holiday
before it was approved so have to wait till January to release :/

